
What My First Medal Taught Me about Kaggle - mlwhiz
https://mlwhiz.com/blog/2019/02/19/siver_medal_kaggle_learnings/
======
rocker_pj
Thank you for this post. Amazing what one can learn from Kaggle. I have been
trying to get something on Kaggle and haven't been able to yet. Maybe next
time I will

